# 'What's "Home Theater Calibration?"'- Charles Poynton



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Website/16 What's HT calibration.pdf

This link is to the 16th installment in the 'Poynton's Vector' series. The man who literally "wrote the book" on digital video, comments on consumer display calibration and the importance of viewing environment conditions in reproducing reference images.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for this Alan. I enjoy reading Poynton's Vector when they come out. :T


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's the link to all 16 articles: http://store.spectracal.com/knowledge/poynton-s-vector.html .


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Alan. Great info!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting stuff for sure, Thanks for sharing that.:clap:


----------

